# Pellet grill not getting as hot as it should



## bmsimon (Sep 10, 2017)

I've had a Camp Chef DLX smoke pro for a little over a year. When I first got it, it would heat up to 450 degrees which was great. But now I can't get it to get much hotter than 310 or so. 

I've tried cleaning the thermometer probe, drying out pellets in the oven, and everything else I can think of. Any ideas what's wrong with it? It also doesn't produce much smoke anymore.


----------



## gr8day (Sep 11, 2017)

From what I understand Camp Chef has pretty good customer service, I'd give them a call and see if they can help.


----------



## bmsimon (Sep 16, 2017)

In case anyone has this problem in the future, I purchased a new controller from Camp Chef and installed it. This seems to have solved the problem.


----------



## ithink2020 (Oct 25, 2017)

Which controller did you get? Red or blue?

Thanks!


----------



## jbomx363 (Nov 4, 2017)

And..what's the cost for that repair? Thankfully, they've moved to a 3yr warranty now.


----------

